
GitHub uses Datasette to publish an SQL-enabled interface of Covid-19 data - pcr910303
https://covid-repo-data.herokuapp.com/covid_sql/latest_data
======
pcr910303
For people who don't know what Datasette[0][1] is, it's a tool for exploring
and publishing data, based on SQLite.

From the README:

> Datasette helps people take data of any shape or size and publish that as an
> interactive, explorable website and accompanying API. Datasette is aimed at
> data journalists, museum curators, archivists, local governments and anyone
> else who has data that they wish to share with the world.

[0] [https://github.com/simonw/datasette](https://github.com/simonw/datasette)

[1] [http://datasette.readthedocs.io/](http://datasette.readthedocs.io/)

~~~
ursusarcanum
I think it was also a brand of computer - specific cassette tapes for cassette
storage. I was briefly confused at why such retro storage was chosen.

~~~
tinus_hn
It was the name of the cassette player for the Commodore 64.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_Datasette](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_Datasette)

